# Dog doors



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

While working in my basement I hear my rooster crow. It's abnormally loud, so I go upstairs to see what's the commotion.. Well my sarge and his right hand lady decided to use the doggie door and venture inside the living room. LOL. Wish I had my camera, they were too quick for me and made their escape out the dog door.. Too funny, next thing I know the whole flock will be in my house watching duck dynasty with the roomies.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

My sheep followed me into the house one day without my knowing it (a storm door that didn't always latch well) until I heard 'tap, tap, tap" of their hooves on the kitchen floor behind me......

I turned around and they realized they'd been caught..then their eyes got real big and they turned and bolted for the door....and went right through the glass and out. 

I had to laugh about it, rather than cry or get mad, because they clearly hadn't realized just where they were and what a window really was! Hilarious to see farm animals in the human barn!


----------



## BirdManSamiJD (Sep 19, 2012)

My 1 yr old Blk & Wht Polish Crested Rooster (Top-Hatter), is my best lil'buddy & hangs out with me & the doberman's in the yard whenever we go outside. Lately he's been following me & the dogs right in the house where he hangs out awhile, checking out the entire kitchen & living room until you know 'what' happens & I get yelled @ & "Sternly Order'd" to put him back outside!
I figure he hangs out with me so much because all the other Roo's I have won't let him near any of their hens! That's usually the problem when you've got 5 roosters that are all hook'd up with their own lil' harem & he's the Odd Lil' Man Out!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

That's great! I wish you had snapped some pics.


----------



## BirdManSamiJD (Sep 19, 2012)

I would have but we're still unpackin' & I haven't found our camera yet & I also don't own a camera phone!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

powderhogg01 said:


> While working in my basement I hear my rooster crow. It's abnormally loud, so I go upstairs to see what's the commotion.. Well my sarge and his right hand lady decided to use the doggie door and venture inside the living room. LOL. Wish I had my camera, they were too quick for me and made their escape out the dog door.. Too funny, next thing I know the whole flock will be in my house watching duck dynasty with the roomies.


Love it! Our doggie door goes to a run just for the doggies. Hopefully we will never experience that!


----------

